# Armoured Company



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well with the release of the 10 Leman Russ Box set coming out soon I'm very very tempted to ditch my DH's for the might of teh Armoured Company. I mean whats not to love about 10 of those beasts.

My question is: Would you play against it, given its a FW list.

I'm not intending on going into Touries before you ask. I'd only be playing at club/social level.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah id play against it. but only coz i know iv got enough anti tank to deal with it.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Its not just a FW list. There is a GW chapter approved version aswell (check out the Imperial Guard section on the GW 40k site).

And yes i'd happily play it, have faced AC a few times and only lost once.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm I thought the GW list became un-offical and superseeded by the FW list?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Not really since ppl view FW rules as less offical than Chapter Approved.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i have played a AC with my marine and got served but i may have a better chance with my necron so yes i woul dplay you.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea looking at the two different Army Lists I think I'll go with the Chapter Approved one. It looks like a lot simpler to use, Yea the FW one has more options but theres that I would use has been left out of it.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I dont think i would play it myself.

I need fleshy things in my army.

And playign against it would just mean taking launchers/las instead of heavy bolters, etc...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

If anyone comes up to me with any sort of FW model or rule, and asks me if we can use it in out game, I will always say yes. I really hate people who freak out and are all like, "NO!!! We can't use it because it's not GW OFFICIAL!!!"

The way I look at it is, FW is a subsidiary of GW, so yeah, why not. It'd be fun. And hopefully my marines would flay you.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Hell I would, I had an armoured company, there not that powerful, they can bring out interesting close games, victory and defeat are on the edge of a knife with armoured companies.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've always viewed anything and everything published by GW/FW as merely guidelines... which, naturally, have to be followed in a tournament setting, but if you and your friends want to mix it up a little, why the hell not? Make up a non-standard unit to represent something that isn't normally fielded by an army, but is there now. Can't have a certain kind of unit as an ally? No problem. For example, if you bought a box of Dire Avengers just to paint, and have a Space Marine army, take the Dire Avengers as an Elites choice ally if it's just playing with your friends. The Eldar are known to support Imperial war efforts when it suits their purposes. My rule of thumb is to let someone play it if they want to, as long as it's not like, "I'm paying five points for this piece of wargear I made up that inflicts instant death on anything it touches!" or something equally horrifically underpriced.

On topic though... Armoured Company is a hell of a lot of fun to play against. It's a challenge, because your infantry don't have their normal roles to fulfill-- it's entirely a question of figuring out how to hunker down and not get blown to smithereens and still take down that armour. Incidentally, I punched up the cost of that armoured company box, and assuming you armed each as a standard Leman Russ with a pair of heavy bolters, a lascannon, a pintle stubber, and extra armour (which is essentially the standard configuration now-a-days), you're hitting 1820 points alone. You'd have to figure in the fact that you need a Tank Ace leading the squadron, and more likely than not, you're going to be mixing up the configurations to include at least a squadron of Demolishers or Destroyers (or, if you've been paying attention to Forge World over the last couple months, a Leman Russ Annihilator squadron, which eliminates the need for anti-tank infantry support...)

All in all, it's a highly beatable army, and it does take a bit of skill to play well due to the completely different nature of it.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

yeah definately i think that if someone dosent allow you to use certain rules (ones published by gw or ones that half make sense that is) they're assholes who scared that they'll lose


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Armored Company is just like any other 'specialized' army. They have a glaring Achilles Heal, one which can be easily exploited by even the most novice of gamers.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I would.

I'd bring a lot of meltas though, it'd be nice for an AP1 weapon to do me some good for once.

Im cool with house rules, as long as long as they don't throw up a red flag immediately.

however, even if somthing is completely rediculous, or unfair, if you tell me and admit that it is, I'd probably still be ok with it since I can prepare for the thrashing.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah too right i'd play, at the end of the day real life battlefield commanders don't choose who attacks them, you've just got to do as best you can with the troops you've got. I'm with cadian 81st on this aswell, fw stuff costs enough as it is to just get some dick who's scared of losing to kick up a fuss because its not gw! i'd even go so far as to poll towards letting fw stuff into official tournies, at the end of the day its all relatively priced points wise and if you can't fight your enemy purely because he's got something you're not familiar with even though he's got the rules for you to read beforehand then you've no buisiness being at a tournie.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Only if i could play the white scars army i havnt built yet.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

with apocalypse coming out this will be completely kosher, i'd have no problems.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My Tau and their railguns would have a field day with AC lol.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

:machinegun: but think how many tanks you could field in 2000 pts!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah mate, what everyone else said, except the bit about knowing they'd win... especially the bit about making up your own rules... but you'd have to come here to play as I'm not going to NZ anytime soon! 

:cyclops:


----------



## warhammerjunky (Dec 26, 2007)

i am planing on doing a AC so yer i would play you i would get abserlooty smashed cos in my slaanesh army has like one anty tank weapon 
GO FOR YOUR LIFE 99% OF PEOPLE WILL PLAY YOU:biggrin:


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Sure. I have loads of anti-tank stuff, and I'd probably play against you anyway, unless you prove to be an utter douchetard in real life...


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

No problems playing against you at all.

I am thinking of investing in the bix box set myself but I can't think of a way to get it to the middle east.


----------



## Sycoa (Dec 7, 2007)

Really old thread, but yeah I'd fight AC.k:


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd play against it meaning you. I'll take all comers in a game because I like to play. I am not a tourney player BTW. So no worries. Just some kick butt battle action. Tank units not supported by infantry are an easy target, so give them some support. :victory:


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

Lol...Yeah, i'd let you use it, in fact, there is an extremely good commander where i am and one of his armies is the Armoured company. Really scary >.<


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, because I myself have an AC and hate the fact that people are too pig-headed to realize that AC's are nowhere near as cheesy as Eldar mech, Tau mech and the Suupa character lists some people deploy. (Old Skool Abbadon the Despoiler comes to mind.)

-Dirge


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd play against you of course. Armoured companies are fine.

I don't have a lot of trust in FW's rules though. They had (maybe still have) some really stupid stuff. You could get a gryphon for IG that fired an incendiary round and anything it landed on automatically fell back - often off the board. Some guy brought 3 of them to a tournament where FW rules are allowed, resulting in FW rules being dissalowed in future tournaments there.

FW rules are usually ok but aren't tested to be put under the amount of pressure that a lot of players put them under. For me that means that I'm totally happy with the idea of using FW rules in general but I'm going to want to see the rule first and treat it case by case. If I think a rule is stupid then I'll ask for some sort of change, possibly using some other unit instead.


----------



## NFL jaguars (Dec 29, 2007)

Armoured Company = Glass Hammer. 

I definetly would not keep it as your only army though. AC is mainly something you pull out with friends every once in a while, not something you play with every week.


----------



## NFL jaguars (Dec 29, 2007)

Someguy said:


> I'd play against you of course. Armoured companies are fine.
> 
> I don't have a lot of trust in FW's rules though. They had (maybe still have) some really stupid stuff. You could get a gryphon for IG that fired an incendiary round and anything it landed on automatically fell back - often off the board. Some guy brought 3 of them to a tournament where FW rules are allowed, resulting in FW rules being dissalowed in future tournaments there.
> 
> FW rules are usually ok but aren't tested to be put under the amount of pressure that a lot of players put them under. For me that means that I'm totally happy with the idea of using FW rules in general but I'm going to want to see the rule first and treat it case by case. If I think a rule is stupid then I'll ask for some sort of change, possibly using some other unit instead.



There heavy mortars with infernus shells. There absolutly devastating and there also beautiful models. I use four in 2000 pt list.


----------

